
Show HN: Define – A command-line dictionary app written in Go - Rican7
https://github.com/Rican7/define
======
thisacctforreal
It's very pretty, but unfortunately it looks like just a wrapper for a few
dictionary HTTP APIs.

It won't be replacing Dictionary.app, but it does look like a a good subject
for learning Go.

~~~
bberenberg
What do you want from it beyond this?

~~~
thisacctforreal
Obviously local dictionary support, I'd prefer to retain the privacy of the
words I use and look up.

~~~
petee
which dictionary datasource do you suggest? The OED costs money, and i'm not
sure i've heard anything either way about the quality of 'free' versions,
though there is the 1913 Websters...

~~~
anilgulecha
Wordnet is free, and used by many offline dict apps.

------
spyspy
Browsing through the source, this strikes me as very over-engineered to just
hit a few APIs, parse the responses and print text to the command line.

~~~
Rican7
Ha, that's such a classic HN comment.

I appreciate you taking the time to look at the source. I used this, like I do
most of my side projects, as an opportunity to learn a few things.

I wanted a generic abstraction so that multiple sources could be used.
Originally I didn't want or think of the need to support multiple sources, but
it quickly became apparent how necessary that was when looking at the quality
of free vs paid vs personal-key-required sources.

In any case, thanks for checking it out!

~~~
rhencke
I actually thought the PanicWriter was very clever. It's a clean solution to a
very commonly ignored error return value - operations on stdout/stderr.

~~~
Rican7
Thanks!

------
alfonsodev
It looks great!, would you accept PRa for adding other languages than English
?

~~~
Rican7
Absolutely I would! Any contributions would be greatly appreciated!

------
patrickmn
I like your thinking :)
[https://github.com/patrickmn/define](https://github.com/patrickmn/define)

~~~
Rican7
Haha. Nice!

